# Frog "Personalities"



## Leuc_Skywalker (Sep 5, 2009)

I got into this hobby about 18 months ago and I continue to go strong. One thing I never expected when I started was the individual "personalities" each one of my frogs seem to have. I'm curious if other members have similar stories to the ones I list below.

Male Leuc-I have my frog rack in my living room so I can enjoy both my entertainment system and my rack in the evenings. This guy has decided that he runs the house. Their sun "sets" at 9PM via timer. If I'm up past 11:30 PM he will call loudly continuously until I have turned off all electronics and lights and headed to bed. If I awake in the night and disturb the king he tells me off until his room is once again dark so he can rest again. This same frog has decided that the whole house needs to awake with the natural sunrise and starts calling at the first glimpse of sun....hours before his light comes on.

Female Bakhuis- routine misting is always a chore. This girl will sit hiding in a seed pod and "attack" as soon as she sees the "rainstick" enter. She charges the thing. She has actually jumped out of the tank after it twice. I've learned to watch for this activity and usually am able to slam the door closed before she reaches it and she will sit there jumping at the glass for the next few minutes. She's not trying to escape. I can open the glass and just look or feed all day long. It's specific to that "rainstick attack". 

I just wanted to see if I'm the only one with frogs with strong personalities. I doubt I am so I hope to read some fun responses. Take care.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's hilarious! You need to post a video of the "rain attack"!!
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hah yea, they all have their own personalities. Wonderful little creatures. I'll try to think of some stories. Thought I had some in mind but I don't, lol.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The bigger the frog, the more "interactive" it seems.

Tincs, Leucs, Auratus...all can do many different odd things.

Pumilio....some....but not many, of mine.

Thumbnails...I've never had them do anything cool for me.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

My FBTs are really funny. Check this guy out..


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL.

We sure need a video of the rainstick atack.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 14, 2010)

My male Azureus is NOSY! Everytime I do anything in the tank, he has to be involved. The other night my husband was cleaning the pump in the waterfall and he was 3 inches away the entire time, then climbed on it to inspect what we had done as soon as hubby was finished!


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

video video video


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd love to see a video of the "Attack Frog" too...that would be so hilarious!

I've got a nosy tinc too! She likes to mainly spend her day hanging out in her hut. I have no idea what she does in there all day. However, if anything noisy happens in the room, she pokes her head out as if to chastise us! Like... "Hey! Keep it down!" After looking out for a few seconds, she usually turns around and goes right back in her hut. She reminds me of the nosy little old lady next door! Lol!

Hey...my 100th post...I've finally made it to "member"!


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

I realize this is an old thread but thought I'd share anyways.

I too have been a victim of a tinc attack. My frogs are about 5 months old and still hide a lot. They'll come out when I feed them but then go into their hides, or hide in the leaf litter. Last night I was doing some trimming at the back of the tank and the boldest frog just burst out of the leaf litter. It charged at me and jumped all the way up to the front of the tank (almost 2 feet across open ground). I had taken the sliding glass doors out of their tracks and had to put them in quick so it wouldn't jump out of the tank. 

I am ashamed to admit, but the whole thing was kind of terrifying. Like a little frog Braveheart running at me in berserker mode. Mostly because it surprised me, and how fast it was, but also because it ran straight at me, and I thought it might jump out of the tank. 

I kind of wondered if it was running for cover, since it settled under a plant up at the front of the tank. But the frog in question is the biggest and boldest one I have. 2 of them run under cover whenever they see me. The other one will hide if I come close. But this one I can sit there and take pictures of it from less than 6 inches away and it doesn't budge.

Mock me if you want, but look at this face and tell me you wouldn't run away too.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been completely amazed at the personalities of my new Highland Bronze Auratus. I split the group into 2 separate QT tanks. In one tank, the frogs are always out, exploring, jumping, climbing the glass and I think they already figured out that I'm the food man. They have no fear of me coming near the tank and they all gather in the same spot waiting for the flies to drop. The second group is much more shy, 2 of them hide under the cork bark almost non stop. The other is usually out, but makes sure he is close enough to some kind of cover just in case.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

May we call a spade, a spade? Personality, by definition, applies to people, only. All other animals may well have uniqe behaviors and/or apparent conscious directed actions but, they aren't people.

NOT flaming here. Just a petpeeve of mine.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya, I was just writing about this in another thread, though I'm not sure if I'm being as clear as you.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Well to be fair, the original posted did put it in quotes. I'll point out the same thing sometimes, especially to people who buy birthday cakes for their dogs. But asking "which frog has the best personality" is easier than saying something like "which frog would be the most amusing to project human behavior patterns onto" (or whatever the accurate way to say that is). I think most people understand what it means.

I don't know much about the topic, but I always found B.F. Skinner and behaviorism depressing. I never liked the idea that I'm just a big robot pigeon and all my thoughts and actions are just dancing for pellets. I know a lot of people on here are serious scientists and biologists, but for me part of the fun of watching the frogs is wondering what's going on in their little heads (even though it might just be "Get fly" or "run away").

Sorry to the original poster for getting a little off topic, and for posting on a 4 year old post. I just thought it was funny how my frog charged at me last night and found this searching if anyone had a similar experience.

Full disclosure: Yes, I do dress my dog up in Halloween costumes. She thinks she's people! 

Thanks,
Thane


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

I love the charging frog story! I don't care if I project emotions onto my pets; they are more fun that way. 

for the record, the frog does look scary!! This is my spot, go away!!


----------

